# Rookie!!!! Please Help



## playa69 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello Everybody ,this Is My First Grow And Really Dont Know What Im Doing,all The Steps I Have Taken Are From Seeing Dvd's And Reading My Bible,i Am 3 And A Half Weeks Into Veg And My Plant Started Geting Real Bad Yellow Spots About 2 Weeks Ago I Have 5 In Total And This One Is The Only One That Got Like This,,it Looks Alot Better Know Than It Did 2 Weeks Ago But If There's Any Advice On What I Can Do Please Help,would Really Appreciate All The Advice I Can Get...thanks


----------



## brushybill (Nov 4, 2009)

hey playa,
 first off i would suggest repotting, looks like you are outgrowing that pot, this will also allow you to make sure your ph is in the right range, what kind of nutes are you using?


----------



## Alistair (Nov 4, 2009)

Please tell us more about your plants.  What kind of soil, how much fertilizer have you given them?  How often do you water them, and what kind of water do you use?  What is the pH of the watering solution?  What temperatures do you have in your grow space?  How much light, what kind of light, and how close are the lights to the plants?  Tell us more about your grow.

Without knowing any of the above it is difficult for us to help you.  However, I'd say that you should transplant now.  It looks as though they've outgrown their containers.


----------



## playa69 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello, Guys Sorry I Ve Taken Long To Respond I Had To Pay Some Bills Across Town, But Anyway, My Soilis And Im Sorry If Not Specific About Thing Like I Said I Really Dont Know What Im Doing But Trying My Best And Trying To Learn As I Go, But Im Using Fox Farm Soil,using Flora Series Nuts ,my Lamp Iks A Metal Hilide 250 Watt,it Is About 3 Feet Above My Plants ,my P.h Levels Are About 6.5- 7.0 And My Temp In Room Average Is 79-82 D.... I Was Told By A Person That I Should Put In Bigger Pot When They Got About 12 Inches Tall Thats Why I Still Have Them In Dixie Cups..but Just To Give You Guys Some 411 On My Other Plants Because I Have A Total Of 5 In Room, The One In Picture Is About 6 Inches And The Other 4 Are About 10 Inches...oh And I Water Them About Every 33 To 36 Hours And I Pore 3/4 Of A Cup In Each Cup..but Please I Need All The Help I Can Get Much Much Thanks In Advance... I Have 3 Gallon Containers That I Was Going To Transplant In,,do You Guys Suggest It Is Time????????any More Info Please Ask...thanks Again..OH YEAH GUYS FORGOT TO MENTION OUT OF THE 5 PLANTS THREE ARE 10 INCHES AND ARE LOOKING GREAT, THE ONE IN PICTURE THAT HAS YELLOW IN LEAFS IS 6 AND 1 OTHER IS ALSO ABOUT 6 INCHES BUT HAS A LITTLE YELLOW ON THE BOTTOM LEAFS AND WHAT LOOKS LIKE A BROWN SPOT WILL SHOW SOME PICS LATER ON TO SEE HOW I CAN FIX THAT ONE , BUT ONE THING AT ATIME


----------



## Trust (Nov 4, 2009)

It looks like a pH problem, have you checked the pH of your runoff?

You should transplant them right away, they are too big for the containers and the veg stage your in now. It doesn't hurt to upgrade


----------



## playa69 (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry If Its A Stupid Question But What Do U Mean By My Runoff??  ALSO IF IT WOULD BE A PH PROBLEM WHY DO U THINK IT ONLY AFFECTED 1 OUT OF 5..MY OTHER 4 DONT HAVE THAT PROBLEM ALTHOUGH ANOTHER 2 DO HAVE BOTTOM LEAFS ALITTLE YELLOW ON THE EGDES AND SOME BROWN SPOTS??????


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

the water that leaks out the bottom when you water it.


----------



## Alistair (Nov 4, 2009)

What kind of pH tester do you use?

Yes, go ahead and transplant those.  

They don't look over-watered to me, but watering as often as you do seems a bit too much.  

You're using a 250 watt lamp.  You should be able to bring that in a lot closer without harming your seedlings.  My 400 watt hid is normally about 15" from the tops of the plants.


----------



## playa69 (Nov 4, 2009)

No I Have Not Checked Didnt Know  I Should Check It.....what Do You Reccomend To Do Guys At This Point?????do U Think That Is Why I May Have Some Yellow On The Bottom Leafs And A Couple Of Brown Spots On The Other Plants...I USE A GENERAL HYDROPONICS PH CONTROL KIT TO CHECK PH LEVELS ON THE WATER I USE TO WATER PLANTS..ALSO I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING ALISTAIR,THAT MAYBE I WAS WATERING A BIT TO OFTEN SO YESTRDAY I FIGURED ID WAIT A FEW MORE HOURS,SO I HAD WATERED PLANTS ON 11/2 AT 5:40 AM ..CHECKED ON PLANTS ON 11/3 AT ABOUT 1:30 PM AND 2 OF THE PLANTS HAD A COUPLE OF LEAFS WILTED,I HAD TO LEAVE THE HOUSE CAME BACK AT 7:30 PM AND 2 OF MY PLANTS WERE COMPLETELY WILTED,THE WHOLE PLANT STEM AND ALL,I PANICED WATERD THEM AND 40 MINUTES LATER THEY WERE BACK UP LIKE NOTHING EVER HAPPEND,COULD NOT BELIEVE,SO IN REALLITY DONT KNOW WHAT TO THINK OR DO???PLEASE HELP


----------



## Alistair (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay, I'm guessing that they're rootbound and therefore, they're drinking more water, and you're justified in watering them as often as you do.

Does your hydroponics pH control kit contain a digital pH meter?  If not, do yourself a favor and get one.

Transplant those and you'll be glad you did.


----------



## playa69 (Nov 4, 2009)

I Have A ??? If My Ph Levels Are Good On The Water That I Use To Water The Plants,but My Runoff Is Not What Step Do I Take,or What Do I Do Then????also The Digital Meter Will Work For Water Used For Wareing And For Runoff Also Correct????sorry If I Sound Like An Idiot But THIS IS MY FIRST GROW EVER AND  Like I Said I Really Dont Know What Im Doing And Really Am Going Of What Ive Been Reading And Seeing On Dvd's??????but Thanks For All The Help...IN ADVANCE


----------



## the chef (Nov 4, 2009)

Also RELAX, and welcome! Your doing great and still have a long way to go. As AY suggested transplant them and you'll be happy! Keep up the good job and take it easy on yourself. Might not be a bad idea to get them transplanted sooner than you've been doing it, it will cut out the need fer overwatering. Just treat them with tlc and gentle,clean hands and you'll be just fine. GL.


----------



## the chef (Nov 4, 2009)

Do a reading after and then the day after you transplant.


----------



## playa69 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks For The Confidence Booster Chef.....well Guys Im Going To Transplant As Soon As I Get This Last Question Answered,im Going To Transplant In A 3 Gallon Container As We Speak, I Was Reading That I  Should Water Heavily,provide Filterd Light,use Lower Potasium,nitrogen And Increase Phosphorus,,,but In Reallity Have No Clue What To Do OR WHAT THAT MEANS AS FAR AS POTASIUM,NITROGEN,AND PHOSPHORUS, I KNOW ITS SOMETHING TO DO WITH NUTRIENTS BUT THATS ABOUT IT...do I Water With Just Regular Water Or Water With The Same Level Of Nutrients Ive Been Using Up To This Point?????and Like I Said Guys Sorry Again For The Stupid Questions.....


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

Don't worry, Transplant add some water don't drown it. Things should be getting to normal in a few. I would wait a few waterings before giving nutes to let the shock of transplanting wear off, by then they welcome it. Increasing potassium is good fer flowering, at this point you only have to keep it in check. Concentate on the n, but watch your levels! Gl and keep a good eye on your ladies..this is what has worked fer me and my set up wich is simple, i'm sure someone with more knowledge will chime in with  more expirenced advice, hope i helped. GReen transplant mojo to ya!


----------



## playa69 (Nov 5, 2009)

So What Do U Think Water It With Regular Water now And For A Few Days Or Water With The Level Of Nutrients Ive Been Using Up To This Point?????


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 5, 2009)

I got mad love for everyone here..especially new folks, so please don't take this the wrong way when I say...*Stop Capitalizing Every Word*, ...

it makes your post really hard for me to read...

you might want to double space as well to make your post an easier read..

I mean absolutely no disrespect in any way and only want it to be easier for you to be helped....

And they're not stupid questions either...no such thing around here


----------



## Alistair (Nov 5, 2009)

You're using FFOF soil, right?  That being the case, you shouldn't have to feed them right away after transplant.

Concerning your question about runoff:  I'm not good at measuring runoff pH.  As a rule, I simply make sure that I use good water, nutrients, and soil, and I water with solution of the proper pH.  FFOF soil is good soil, and it is formulated to help maintain proper soil pH.


----------



## playa69 (Nov 5, 2009)

no disrespect taken what so ever CMD, i will take everything i learn and read from everybody here, and appreciate all the 411...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      thanks for all the help ALISTAIR


----------



## Alistair (Nov 5, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------



## playa69 (Nov 5, 2009)

hey guys but back to my ???from earlier...when transplanting should i water with just regular water, or water with the same level of nutrients that ive been using up to this point..


----------



## Alistair (Nov 5, 2009)

From what you've told us, I'd say to use just plain water.  FFOF soil is loaded with nutrients, especially nitrogen.


----------



## playa69 (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks


----------



## playa69 (Nov 5, 2009)

hey guys by the way i cant figure out on how to double space on my sentences,, ive tried using space bar but dosnt work..


----------



## captain1 (Nov 5, 2009)

The way you have it is fine just not so many CAPS lol.... Its all good just annoying to read. I use FF soil you can easily go a good 2 weeks with out nutrients. Then use alittle nuts to start with and as your plants grow you can add more as they need.


----------

